# Cryos illumination.



## lund1660 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello everyone, Iam trying to purchase from cryos illumination. I’ve tried creating an account but their is a field where you type in letters to prove your not a robot and that is working correctly. Is their any way to contact them, or something. I have a couple questions I would like to ask them also.


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 19, 2019)

PM sent.
P


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 21, 2019)

*Cryos Illumination help*

Hi cpf 


I can't create an account on cryos illumination website anyone can send me their email address so can I contact them please?


----------



## archimedes (Feb 21, 2019)

They should post some means of contact on their website ... 

We'll leave this up here for now, but it may get moved, or go away eventually


----------



## id30209 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have owner contact email so send me PM if you want.

-G


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 23, 2019)

JUst found an email address in this post...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...light-thread&p=4174776&viewfull=1#post4174776
P


----------

